# Installation Failed - Unable to find device node for



## ChrisJeff (Jul 17, 2010)

```
Installation Failed - Unabale to find device node for /dev/ad2slb in /dev! 
The creation of filesystems will be aborted
```

And the Link to the download said this would be easy :q


----------



## ChrisJeff (Jul 17, 2010)

*Should elaborate*

I have downloaded FREEBDS 8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso
and burned it to DVD then attempted to install it on my machine, Details Below:

Oops can't give details, when I went to reboot my machine into WinXp I get the following message.

```
FreeBSD/i386 boot
Default 0:add(0,a)<-
boot: not ufs
lo<-
```


Will that was .................
I had selected no boot and now i can't get into windows and that's even though I changed disks

Think BSD is a no go for me, Thiunk I will add it to me no goes including
RED Hat
Ubuntu 
Xandros (which I used to like)
Mandrake

I like 
OpenSolaris (but doen't support my Network card) so quickly disliking
I think windows is crap, but it's starting to look better every day.


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

If you installed FreeBSD on the second drive, it would be ad2s1a.  s1b is normally swap.

Once you've got FreeBSD booted, you should be able to use boot0cfg to install a boot menu.


----------



## jb_fvwm2 (Jul 17, 2010)

I've posted an answer to that "not enough device nodes"
problem.  (That is a fix that sometimes works.) You
can search for the posts here, no time right now to
explain more... but reading ten or so threads that
appear in the search might give a gameplan for a more
trouble-free install...
...
And a few minutes posted it again in another 
thread (geom_bsd.ko geom_mbr.ko geom_label.ko)


----------



## wblock@ (Jul 17, 2010)

Reposting this correction so it isn't missed: my post above is wrong.

First ATA drive: ad0
Second ATA drive: ad1

So ad1s1a is/might/may be the FreeBSD bootable slice.


----------

